# Lets See Those Quarter Horses!



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

Post pictures of your QH. I'll post some of mine a bit later


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's 2 of mine in my avatar... I'll try to figure out how to post the other 2 on Monday... (my pix are on my work computer...)

Beauty is the mare, she's 14... The baby is Riley, he's 2 now so I should give an updated pic of him too...


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is my old pony, Brie. She is a 14.1 1/2 hh qh mare. I got her when she 4 and had her until she was 6. My family donated her to a school a little while ago...

































And here is her baby picture xD


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's my buckskin QH mare, Lexi.  She's about 15hh-16hh, & almost 8yrs old.









B&W!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

poptart - thats the first time ive seen a full body shot of lexi. shes lovely  beautiful colouring and she looks in top shape


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Dumas is on the Left 8) 

Twister is on the right  

<------The are also right here!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww they are so cute, Dumas! 

Jazzy- aw really? Thanks!! hehe I thought she looked a bit chubby there lol, thanks!


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Flynn.
Just had his sixth birthday!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Flynn is so cute.


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

aw thanks, gotta love QHs
Lexi is gorgeous! I love buckskins!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, thank you!!


----------



## Katie3480 (May 1, 2008)

*girly*

My qh


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful QH's everyone.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Blue and Pistol








Blue, Pistol and BlackHorse(He's a TWH)








Riley


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cuteee!!!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


>


Do you live near Virginia?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm in VA, about 4 hours from lexington


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Neat. We're about 3 hours I guess. Live outside Richmond.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ok, then i lied... i'm like 3 hours then cus i'm near fredericksburg.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

C'mon peopleeee! Post more lol.


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

Awesome PICS!!!


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

My stallion...now a gelding bless him, Mikey, 15.2 by Sonny Dee Bar. Hes a 3 year old on here, his dam I cant think off hand.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, he's adorable!!


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, now hes calmed down, I got him as an unhandled 3 year old stud, never had a halter on, and he was sooo frightened he would protect himself with hooves..front and rear, and teeth. Took me two weeks of gentle coaxing to get a halter on him, didnt want to rush him, he ended up a big softy though.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My QH named Lucky (Stretch)



















New pictures soon, He looks so much better now he's all shed out.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll get on later and post pictures of my 6 babies. I'm waiting for them to all shed out...all of them are almost done, other then Mr. Dillon. Stupid shaggy baby coat..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Soo cute.  
Yay FGR can't wait!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Everyone has seen so many picutes of my ponies, so I will have to be sure to take some new ones first...lol. 

I rode Tana today! Yay..haven't been riding since the middle of february!


----------



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

I know they're not perfect, but I still love them both to death! Both are used as trail horses, and we haven't had either very long. 

This is Rosa, my 15 y/o QH. I've only owned her for two weeks, but I've already really connected to her!



















And here's Pawnee, 12 y/o QH gelding. We've been leasing him since January.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, Rosa & Pawnee are so cute!!!  Great shots.


----------



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks! They may not be 'show ring material' but I love them just the same! Rosa is my first horse, and so she is my pride and joy. My mom is leasing Pawnee right now, but I have a feeling we'll be buying him at some point too!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They are adorable. I really like that color on Rosa, its kinda 'rosy' so it matches with her name, LOL!


----------



## savethepitbulls67890 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks again! Lexi is beautiful too! Buckskins are my favorite!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, thanks!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's Diesel (Poco Tri Jet) my awesome QH:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Diesel is so adorable.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks! =)


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

aww pretty horrses!!!


----------



## missy45690 (Apr 22, 2008)

the w







G]eek i had her breed[/img]
















[/img]


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Aww pretty ladies Missy!


----------



## missy45690 (Apr 22, 2008)

thank you very much
i love my girls
like savethe pitbulls said 
may not be show material but they are my shinning starrs


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, soo cute!!!  I love the close-ups of their faces.


----------



## missy45690 (Apr 22, 2008)

thank you poptart, and i think you are the one with the buckskin, absolutely GORGEOUS.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Missy your horses are gorgeous!
I love the picture of the cat laying down.

When is your mare due?


----------



## missy45690 (Apr 22, 2008)

hi appy
she is due on or around the 20th of this month.
i have a poll on horse breeds post your opinion lol
she is not very big around
hmmmmm :?
and the kitty is "Middy" (Midnight)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yep, aw thanks!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

missy45690 said:


> hi appy
> she is due on or around the 20th of this month.
> i have a poll on horse breeds post your opinion lol
> she is not very big around
> ...


Maybe she's just one of those mares that just doesn't really show she's pregnant. 
Maybe she wants to keep her figure 

Middy is adorable!


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

Here is King Arthur, my 13 y/o QH gelding  

I put a treat behind the camera for this one:









And Not for this one:










Bath Time:









If you look at his blaze, he has the cat in the hat! The girl in the back is my friend. I got to sit back and take pictures while my friend worked! Even though she handles him a lot Arthur was very confused!I also have 2 other QH geldings, but I will post them later!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

His blaze is so cool looking!!  He's just adorable.


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks! Your horse was the buckskin right? He was handsome! \


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL it's a she.  haha it's okay, thanks!


----------



## Navaho08 (Apr 7, 2008)

The chestnut in this photo is a 24 year old QH mare and me on the Bay TB as a 4 year old.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cutee horses!!!


----------



## Breeze68 (May 10, 2008)

The mare I ride...Misty, 10 year old, bay roan mare.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, I love Misty's coloring!


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

Misty's coloring is so.... misty! She is beautiful! Sorry Poptart  , after you read all of the posts and see all of the pictures, you lose track of genders and colors. Escpeciallyif you have a bad memory like me :lol: 

And here is Miss Time (and Arwen being a bad boy  ):









Here is Preacher, My mothers baby:









Dippy, (a.k.a the boss mare) a spoiled retired lesson horse:










When we let Dippy out with her herd, she IS the boss mare! She is 34 and living the good life!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Most recent- still has some fuzz! :wink: 
















Sleeping before the ride


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Poptart - i love Lexi- I'm a sucker for buckskins. She's beautiful!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

King Arthur is stunning- he looks great!


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

He is beautiful! I love the last one, he is adorable! Whats his name?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks bunches!  

Aww, they are all so cute. I can't pick my fav lol.


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks GW


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

His name is Willy, and he's almost 17! :wink: 
These horses look great - proud of all of them!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Willy looks younger than 17, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Here are some new pictures of my QH Lucky, and our 20 year old Appendix Quarter Pony, Dixie. These were taken a few days ago, Dixie still has a some winter hair on her thighs and underbelly that won't shed out. My friend said it is because she is older, and her older mare takes a long time to shed out completely too. Who knows...


*Lucky - 5 years old - Gelding*.








Grazing In the round pen with Dixie.









Coming to say hello!









Begging for cookies. :roll: 

*Dixie - 20 years young - Mare*








Grazing in the pen with Lucky... on the opposite end. She's not a fan of Lucky yet. He always tries to eat the grass out of her lips, the stinker.









She heard the camera Click while taking the first picture and turned a lazy eye. It was a beautiful warm day without a lot of bugs to annoy us.


----------



## MaryMooCow22 (May 7, 2008)

WOW Abby! Your horses are gorgeous! Very cute!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

They are beautiful....great muscle


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Great pics, Abby!  I love the halters, too- did you make them?  They are soo cute.


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

Paco:




























Rosa [Paco's half sister]:



















Pudden [Momma to both Rosa and Paco]:



















I'll have to post the other three later, it's way too late to be doing this, haha.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, lovely clear piccies!  What cuties!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I must agree with Poptart! Those are fantastic clear pictures! Good looking horses too!


----------



## missy45690 (Apr 22, 2008)

i have a new qh to proudly show off
born this morning (may 17th)
looks just like his momma
both are doing great.


----------



## missy45690 (Apr 22, 2008)

day number 2

wish the rain would stop


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

awwww! He's so adorable!

Does he have a name yet?


----------



## missy45690 (Apr 22, 2008)

im thinking Kings Rippling Starr.
his daddys name is Rips Blue Man and momma is Kristina Starr.
and momma had King in her blood lines.
i call him my little rip already
im gonna post a poll with the names i have thought of so please tell me what ya think.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

This is my Appendix QH, A Mighty Tarzan or Spider. He's not full QH, but he's registered as one.









His confo shot









Me and him.

I still can't believe he's 16!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Fun thread!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Spider is so cute, he doesn't look 16 to me either, hehe he's adorable.  Big boy!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Cocoa - 30 yr old registered QH mare










and my new guy...

Oby - 13 yr old registered QH gelding


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

amightytarzan5 said:


> This is my Appendix qh, A Mighty Tarzan or Spider. He's not full qh, but he's registered as one.


Hunh? AQHA won't register him if he's not from two AQHA parents.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice horses K_A!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

irisheyes12 said:


> amightytarzan5 said:
> 
> 
> > This is my Appendix qh, A Mighty Tarzan or Spider. He's not full qh, but he's registered as one.
> ...


i believe that you can have a TB & QH breed, then register the foal as an Appendix QH with the AQHA.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

> Hunh? aqha won't register him if he's not from two aqha parents.



That's not true. It would be an Appendix QH.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> > Hunh? aqha won't register him if he's not from two aqha parents.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true. It would be an Appendix qh.


Right, i'm well aware of what an appendix QH is however they're not allowed to be fully registered with AQHA.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A horse registered with AQHA which is the result of breeding a Thoroughbred and an American Quarter Horse that has a permanent number, or a combination of an Appendix numbered American Quarter Horse and an American Quarter Horse with a permanent number. Appendix horses are distinguished by an "X" in front of their registration number and their certificates are gold. 

There are three different mixes of horses that are eligible to be registered in AQHA's registry:

Registered Appendix (X) + Registered American Quarter Horse (QH) = Registered Appendix foal(X)

Registered American Quarter Horse (QH) + Registered American Quarter Horse (QH) = Registered American Quarter Horse foal (QH)

Recognized Thoroughbred (TB) + Registered American Quarter Horse (QH) = Registered Appendix foal (X)

Some examples of horses that are not eligible for registration with AQHA:

Appendix (X) + Appendix (X)' not eligible to be registered
(Unless one Appendix horse is eligible for advancement)

Thoroughbred (TB)+ Appendix (X)'not eligible to be registered
(Unless the Appendix horse advances)

American Quarter Horse (QH)+ Any other breed of horse besides a registered Appendix, acknowledged Thoroughbred, or registered American Quarter Horse not eligible to be registered with AQHA


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very interesting info, FP!


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Willy is an Appendix qh and registered with the aqha


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks PoptartShop! He is a big boy! I am starting him on jumping and it's really fun! I know he's registered though, because he was a racehorse. He also has a registered name. I think it has a nice ring to it. I'd love to go into the show arena: Anna Grace *last name here* riding A Mighty Tarzan! I think it sounds great!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww I love the show name!!  Very pretty, suits him well.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I know! I really can't wait until I get him for real. I'm not sure who his parents are but I heard form someone that his dam might be My Thymus Lucy...whoever that is. I have yet to find out who his dad is. I also want to find his racing records.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

here are a couple of mine...
Jet ( Jets Native Showoff)..he is registered with AQHA..he is a QH X TB









and here is Brandy,she is full blood Quarter Horse but she doesnt have any papers..she could have been registered but she wasnt planned and the owner just didnt want her...really just happened to be in the right place at the right time when i got her...we only paid $400 for her


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks kim_angel!


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

WOW, beautiful horses, everyone! 

He's my big boy!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Here my horse His name is Luke the Duke 


























[/img]
























































This is one of my favor. pic of him look like an arabain head


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Luke is beautiful! Sooo energetic and it looks like he LOVES to run and play!


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

We have one QH. She's lead mare and very grumpy. Lol (that's the nice way of putting it.) But I've always thought she was gorgeous!! Her registered name is Taris Doll, but we call her Sunny because that is what she came as!




























Sunny is 20 this year. She really isn't showing her age much though. 

Everybody's horses are gorgeous on this thread!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww they are soo cute!!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Love the QHs. They are all beautiful!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

My big guy. 15 years old. "Aggie" AQHA registered name is Tes Bit of Class...but we don't show much AQHA so we don't use that much. His dressage name is Sharp Dressed Man at the shows.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hes gorgeous!


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's Tanner again.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Great pictures...wow, Aggie is so beautiful.


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Great pictures...wow, Aggie is so beautiful.


THANKS!!


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have several quarter horses:

1. McCall's Deelight (Willow)- QH/TB





























2. Doc's Finale Girl (Finale)- QH





























3. Tardy Tee Bar (Treasure)- QH




















4. Miss Silver Pris (Lilly)- QH


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow great horses!!  They are so cute.


----------



## shawty11166 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey im very new to this forum thing so.... i hope these turn out right so if not sorry!!!










this is a horse that i use to help take care of that lives down the road named Bud...










the sorrel gelding is my old barrel racer...my baby... i miss em...


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

This is Scotchs Leo, not really my horse anymore..My Mom kept him when I left home, so he's still in Arkansas. I used to show him and such, and he's enjoying a life of retirement with his "mare" Little Bit, a shetland pony. Still a good looking old man in my book.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is my Arizona, about a year ago. I need to get better pics uploaded lol!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So adorable!  Lovin' all the pics.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Pictured here is my grade qh Heidi, the roan mare and Abe is the sorrel gelding. He's AQHA reg.. But, he thinks he's a Great Dane.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very cute, they must love the shade!!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> Very cute, they must love the shade!!


LOL Actually I think they were after fallen mulberries.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Alot of the school horses at my old barn were either Quarter Horses or Arabians.

Here's some of the schoolies:

Cookie. She's about 20.









Rosie.









Foxy. She's almost 30 now.









I'll have to look for more later =/


----------



## Mcfrumple (Mar 15, 2008)

Callie:










Paco:











I'll have to post the rest of the horses later.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Soo pretty, what shiny coats!


----------

